# Hobby Lobby has JL slots discounted...



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

At least one near me does. The local stores have end caps in the hobby area with deeply discounted miscellaneous stuff, never know what you'll find (static models, rockets, die cast, etc.). There were TJ's for $5.50 and XT's for $6.50. I picked up 2 TJ's and a XT for less than $20 out the door..... :thumbsup: 

No idea if this was just the one store, or all are doing this.....I'm going to check out two more stores in the next couple of days.....


Moderator, feel free to delete if I have broken any rules.......


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

ARGGHHHH!!!!!!!

Good find...
Can you tell there is no Hobby Lobby near me?


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

The Hobby Lobby stores in my area have discounted them too, though there doesn't seem to be a consistent approach to discounting. One had the XTs at $8.88, and another in a different city had them at $4.44. (I know there is a pattern there, but both stores had had them about the same amount of time.)

Patrick


----------



## Mystery guy (Jan 1, 2002)

It seems to be up to each individual store's management. I live within a reasonably close driving distance from 4 different HLs. One hardly ever even has the JL slotcars. Of the closest two that do, one has had some deep discounts on the TJets as low as $5.50. The other store has had them as low as $7.50. I've also seen the LL cars as low as $7.50 each.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What's a Hobby Lobby? :devil: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hobby Lobby???


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

My Atlanta area Hobby Lobby is an old lady hobby store. Mostly dried and silk flowers, cross-stitch kits, and stuff to make homemade dollies and what-not. About 1% of the store has a paltry selection of model rockets, model airplanes and a little lame model RR landscaping stuff.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Here's a list of their stores, looks like i'm SOL. Oh well.

http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/store/locations.cfm


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well they're opening one in VA in August 05, maybe MD is the next state they'll show up in.  rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The Hobby Lobby near me in Northern IL stocks a good amount of the JL cars and good variety of LifeLike cars and tracks. Browse through the train and slot stuff when you can as the store by me often mis-marks items at a lower price and will honor the price at the register. I've bought a lot of landscaping stuff and some JL cars for dirt cheap and obviously mis-marked prices at times. :tongue:


----------



## Mystery guy (Jan 1, 2002)

*anyone need any of these?*

I went to a HL today. They had most of the JL slotcars for $6.50 each, except for the Batman Chromies, which were $9.50 each. They had a pretty good variety of XTs & TJets. I didn't buy any though. I have pretty much all of those body styles. I would rather save my money and pick up some Bowties or something that I don't already have. 

I saw a Vega, Mustang, couple of Firebirds, Willys, Batmobiles (both blue & chrome), maybe a Chevelle or two and several XTs, some from F&F and others that were repaints of the original pullback snap-ons.

BTW, any of you guys interested in any of those, shoot me a PM. I'll pick them up for you for actual cost + shipping. I can only receive regular email through my Captain Fred username.


----------

